# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ✓ صد شب صد مشق | شیمی ✓

## mahdi_artur

_.: صد شب صد مشق شیمی تجربی و ریاضی :.
_
_هر شب چند صفحه از کتاب درسی رو طبق برنامه زیر مرور می کنید (پله اول) 
_
_و سپس یک مجموعه 10 الی 30 تستی از مجموعه شبآزمون شیمی حل می کنید (پله دوم) ._


*
پله اول هر شب: 
**برنامه مطالعاتی ویژه مرور کامل کتاب درسی در طی 100 شب رو به صورت پایه به پایه و فصل به فصل و با تعیین صفحاتی که باید هر شب مطالعه کنید جلو بردیم.
*هر شب مقداری از مطالب شب های گذشته نیز مرور میشه*
*کتاب وزارتی دهم: 
*فصل اول شیمی دهم: مجموعا 8 شب + 1 شب مرور 

ص 1-8ص 4-15ص 12-21ص 16-24ص 20-30ص 24-34ص 30-38ص 34-41
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 1
فصل  دوم شیمی دهم: مجموعا 10 شب + 1 شب مرور 

ص 45-52ص 47-55ص 49-58ص 51-60ص 58-66ص 60-70ص 65-73ص 68-76ص 73-80ص 77-87
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 2
فصل سوم شیمی دهم: مجموعا 9 شب + 1 شب مرور


ص 91-100ص 95-105ص 100-108ص 106-111ص 108-113ص 111-117ص 113-124ص 117-128ص 124-130
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 3
مرور کل شیمی دهم (3 شب) 

کتاب وزارتی یازدهم:
فصل اول شیمی یازدهم: مجموعا 10 شب + 1 شب مرور

ص 1-10ص 6-14ص 10-18ص 14-22ص 18-26ص 22-30ص 26-34ص 30-38ص 34-41ص 38-46
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 1
فصل دوم شیمی یازدهم: مجموعا 8 شب + 1 شب مرور


ص 49-58ص 54-63ص 58-66ص 63-70ص 66-75ص 75-83ص 70-86ص 83-93
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 2
فصل سوم شیمی یازدهم: مجموعا 8 شب + 1 شب مرور

ص 97-102ص 100-105ص 102-107ص 105-110ص 107-112ص 110-115ص 112-117ص 115-119
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 3
مرور کل شیمی یازدهم (3 شب)

کتاب وزارتی دوازدهم:
فصل اول شیمی دوازدهم: مجموعا 7 شب + 1 شب مرور

ص 1-7ص 4-12ص 7-16ص 12-19ص 16-24ص 19-27ص 24-32
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 1 
فصل دوم شیمی دوازدهم: مجموعا 6 شب + 1 شب مرور

ص 37-44ص 39-47ص 44-50ص 47-54ص 50-57ص 54-62
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 2
فصل سوم شیمی دوازدهم: مجموعا 7 شب + 1 شب مرور

ص 65-70ص 67-73ص 70-75ص 73-77ص 75-80ص 77-84ص 80-86
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 3
​فصل چهارم شیمی دوازدهم: مجموعا 7 شب + 1 شب مرور


ص 89-96ص 92-100ص 96-105ص 100-108ص 105-111ص 108-117                ص 111-119
یک شب مرور سریع فصل 4
مرور کل شیمی دوازدهم (4 شب)



*پله دوم هر شب:
**هر شب 10 الی 30 تست بسته به سطح تون از مجموعه سوالات حل کنید.
*سطح بندی دانش آموزان و تعداد مناسب تست شبانه برای هر گروه رو در تصویر می بینید:*
*دانلود دفترچه شبآزمون ها:
دفترچه دهم

دفترچه یازدهم

دفترچه دوازدهم فصل 1

دفترچه دوازدهم فصل 2

دفترچه دوازدهم فصل 3

دفترچه دوازدهم فصل 4

*
*
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

رزرو جهت ازمون های جامع و جمع بندی

----------


## B.R

سلام ممنونم ازتون ک وقت میزارید برامون
فقط ی سوال دارم این ازمونارو خودتون طراحی میکنین یا مال موسسه خاصیه ؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام ممنونم ازتون ک وقت میزارید برامون
> فقط ی سوال دارم این ازمونارو خودتون طراحی میکنین یا مال موسسه خاصیه ؟


سلام
آزمون ها برای بانک تست هاست و من فقط دسته بندی و مرتب شده همراه با برنامه قرار میدم.

----------


## ماری کوری

یه سئوال میزنیم روی دانلود فایل بع چرا دان نمیشه ؟؟

----------


## high-flown

ممنون اگه براریاضی هم همچنین چیزی باشه بینهایت ممنونتون میشم

----------


## indomitable

*اگ میشه برای حسابان هم مبحثی بذارید!*

----------


## _Joseph_

> رزرو جهت ازمون های جامع و جمع بندی


*مهدی کینگ ارتور پشم نذاشتی برایمان*  :Y (447):  :Y (684):  :Y (666):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> یه سئوال میزنیم روی دانلود فایل بع چرا دان نمیشه ؟؟


وقتی به صفحه دانلود میرید باید چند ثانیه صبر کنید تا بزنید روی دانلود و بتونید دانلود کنید.

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

> رزرو جهت ازمون های جامع و جمع بندی


اگه براتون ممکنه ؛ راجع به جمع بندی با روش سه روز یکبار هم توضیح بدین :Y (454):

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

Up

----------


## mahdi_artur

*بپر بالا*

----------


## Lhm

بیا بالا عزیزم که الان وقتشه

----------


## Rozalin79

*UP*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*Up*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## Negin_M27

*UP
برای آزمونای جمع بندی 24 دی و 8 بهمن میتونه مفید باشه*

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

up
به درد رفع اشکال فصلی تو دوران جمع بندی میخوره فایل هاش. (مثلا کسی که دهم مشکل داره میاد سراغ فایل های دهم و بازیابی میکنه...)

----------


## Ahura82

*57 روز هم میشه استفاده کرد*

----------

